# مترجم قوقل على جهازك الاصدار 2011



## اني بل (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اليوم وحصريا الاصدار الجديد من البرنامج الرائع مترجم قوقل على جهازك

صورة البرنامج :







مميزات البرنامج :

1- أمكانية الترجمه السريعه جدا
2- أمكانية نطق النص المكتوب
3- أمكانية حفظ النص المترجم
4-وأمكانية كثيره أكتشفاها بنفسك

تحميل البرنامج :







​


----------



## alfanoble (7 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you much


----------



## alfanoble (7 ديسمبر 2010)

اين رابط البرنامج انى بل


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

*ميرسي ليكي اني

وجار التحميل​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 ديسمبر 2010)

alfanoble قال:


> اين رابط البرنامج انى بل




*أضغط هنا​*


----------

